# Ammunition shortages already ?



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.guns.com/...y-dwindles.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think its mostly the manufactures who are hoarding in order to drive up prices - Plus what better time to do it then before an election.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

glad I have lots of stuff at home to reload. Looks like stocking up way more than I need may just pay off haha.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I over-stocked after the last debacle. Enough 22 to last a few years and plenty of reloading supplies for the CFs.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Homeland Security just ordered 450 Million Rounds, ATK has been awarded a ID/IQ Indefinite Delivery/ Indefinite Quantity Contract with the DHS. Reckon what they scared of! That is prolly why it is getting harder and harder to get ammo! Our Government is Buying it all up with OUR Money!!

Here is the link: usahitman.com


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw where you posted that on FB. Up to 450 million rounds within what 4 years I think ? Talk about hoarding ! Basteges don't use that much range time. Where's the accounting for all of this stuff ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_WOW! _Guess I better order another batch.......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

In the article it said they ordered .40 cal. ammunition. Didn't mention any others. I'm sure once the news starts spreading we'll learn more. You know since the Obama administration is so anti-gun and all except when they're arming themselves !


----------

